

The almost-magical "content aware fill" plugin from a few days ago...on gimp. - blhack
http://newslily.com/blogs/96

======
FlorinAndrei
My first attempt. Here's the before:

<http://i.imgur.com/LHvih.jpg>

Here's the after:

<http://i.imgur.com/jSRoy.jpg>

Not perfect, but not too bad either, given that it took 30 seconds to do it.
I'm sure the size and shape of the selection changes the result, and then the
filter has a "radius" parameter which by default is set to 100 and can be
changed, and I guess it will change the result.

~~~
dutchflyboy
Well, in the worst case, you just re-apply the filter on the part you're not
satisfied with (for example, those white areas at the bottom).

~~~
drats
It is a great starting point to make Trotsky-duck disappear on Stalin's
orders. <http://i.imgur.com/xK6Jl.jpg> The wealth of free tools is just
amazing these days.

~~~
thingie
Well, it's still quite obvious that something is missing there, as the central
area of the picture is visibly less blurred than its surrounding. I guess you
could fix that easily by just blurring it with ordinary gimp blur. (But great
start indeed, comrade. :o))

------
aidenn0
Not nearly as good as what the photoshop demo did. In particular, the
photoshop demo had examples of content aware fill with shadows moving through
the object to be removed. In this example you can see the line/shadow of the
overhang being eliminated with the purse. Maybe the photoshop fill would have
done the same and they just cherry-picked some examples, but right now I'm
thinking it's just better.

~~~
jerf
It's hard to tell, because unless you had access to a different video than I
did you can't _really_ see what Photoshop did, even after bumping it up to
480p. In this case I think we have the raw files, so you have the chance to
examine the results up close and personal. It's not a direct comparison.

~~~
Batsu
Indeed, if there ever was a problem with true verification, it is the
requirement that you have to do it yourself without anyone involved in the
steps.

------
rmc
If you are using Ubuntu (or Debian), installing this is even easier. Just
install gimp-resynthesizer using aptitude or Ubuntu software centre

~~~
FlorinAndrei
You also need gimp-plugin-registry if it's not installed. It contains the
smart-remove filter.

~~~
rmc
You shouldn't have to manually install anything, in my experience. The package
manager _should_ take care of things.

------
twinwing
[http://o3.tumblr.com/post/470608946/photoshops-caf-
content-a...](http://o3.tumblr.com/post/470608946/photoshops-caf-content-
aware-fill-unbelievable)

Same pictures as the Video. Gimp actually does better here.

~~~
danudey
In the third picture, if you look in the bottom left and right corners, you
can see a sudden colour change along the lines where the original picture's
content ended. On the right, for example, the original cloud is sort of
yellowish, then it suddenly becomes a more neutral grey along a diagonal line.

In the sky it's harder to tell, but it's still there too.

~~~
Qz
I agree, the CS5 version seems to be better.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Yeah, the GIMP one is only almost-almost-magical (plus free and available
right now).

------
FlorinAndrei
On Ubuntu 9.10, the packages you need to install are:

gimp-plugin-registry (it contains the smart-remove filter)

gimp-resynthesizer

------
brfox
This dust removal GIMP tool seems nice, too:
<http://registry.gimp.org/node/13289>

Does anyone have experience with it or something better to suggest?

------
blasdel
It looks like it doesn't really have a UI -- is there a version factored out
of GIMP that just takes the source image and a mask image as arguments?

For the art producers the Photoshop version would me massively superior just
for integrating with the UI, but for our purposes a version of this as a
standalone utility or baked into PIL or ImageMagick would be fucking awesome.

~~~
ricree
Gimp has a batch mode that lets you run commands without loading the UI. That
would probably achieve the same thing, although it might be a little much if
you're sure that all you want is resynthesizer.

------
eam
This is a response to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215756>

------
CWuestefeld
As I said in the CS story, this is cool but nothing new. I don't see how it's
different from Alien Skin's Image Doctor
(<http://www.alienskin.com/imagedoctor/index.aspx> ), which has been available
as a plugin for years. I've been using it from PaintShopPro for quite some
time.

------
shimonamit
Too bad this plugin isn't being maintained by the author. It only works with
GIMP 2.4 from what I'm reading. This tool should be adopted as a first class
GIMP tool.

~~~
blhack
I've got it working on 2.6 (as well as 2.4).

What's the error that you're getting when you try to run it? Are you using the
patched file from my tutorial?

~~~
shimonamit
The author writes on his homepage he is no longer maintaining it and hasn't
been following the GIMP API changes. He is also looking for someone to take
over:

<http://www.logarithmic.net/pfh/resynthesizer>.

(I forgot where I read about the "since 2.4" part.)

------
makmanalp
Does anyone have a link to the original research / paper?

~~~
makmanalp
Never mind, found it: <http://graphics.stanford.edu/projects/texture/>

